# Pepper Balls



## jimdoc (Aug 23, 2017)

Without political comment, this is the funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G43Quhw0yfw


https://westernrifleshooters.wordpress.com/2017/08/23/new-media/


----------



## Shark (Aug 23, 2017)

> *He looks hurt*



I am glad I had set my glass down before that comment was made. :lol: :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 23, 2017)

Killshot, and a nice one. :twisted:


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 23, 2017)

Shark said:


> > *He looks hurt*
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I had set my glass down before that comment was made. :lol: :lol:



Haha!
As far as Im concerned, that guy has kevlar cojones.
...I'd bet getting popped in the pecker by pepper balls, would hurt like no tomorrow. Mine hurt just watching it


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 26, 2017)

Pepper balls update from the hospital.

https://twitter.com/MicroChunkyChip/status/900493170743574529


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 26, 2017)

:lol: :lol: 
That may have been more funny than the initial pepper balls.

Whats sad is that guy probably has thousands of followers...


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 26, 2017)

That one is just a spoof, but yes, it is almost as funny as the original.
I think the first video was pulled, but there are others if you search "pepper balls"on Youtube.


----------

